# Vacuum Booster Noise



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

Hello, Decided to post a new brake issue thread because
1) Better description of issue (I think)
2) Easier for future users to search a better description

I posted a few weeks ago here : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5015597-The-Great-Brake-Conundrum....

Today I removed the master cylinder from the vacuum booster and pressed the brake pedal. It "catches" multiple times as it is depressed and makes a clunk, clunk, clunk noise at each "catch". I don't think this is normal - but don't want to pay for a new booster and do the re-re for nothing.

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

your booster actuation should be smooth... if it is not than it probably is bad.


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

Super - Just the job I really wanted to tackle....

Thanks for the feedback:thumbup:


----------

